# Costco Carries Some Prescription Pet Meds Now



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Oh thanks, hopefully its here in Canada as well. I never buy the drugs from my vet unless its something only made for animals like Vanectyl P or Revolution. 

The issue with Revolution and other HW meds is I was told by my vet Revolution, Interceptor etc will not cover your dogs treatment if he/she gets HW if the medication wasnt purchased through your vet. Personally I think thats a load of bull and another way vets make you buy meds from them but I think I may try contacting the makers of Revolution to get further insight on this. Just something to keep in mind when ordering HW meds. 

As for antibiotics and stuff I always get it from the human pharmacy often times I save up to $30.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Awesome, now if we just had a Costco in my area, I'd be set.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Costco is a VIPP pharmacy. If I do get any medications from them I'll ask about the HW guarantees. The closest one to me is about 15 miles away, so we don't get there very often.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Just make sure to ask and get something in writing if you can. My friends brothers dog got HW when on Interceptor year round and they were ordering from an accredited online pharmacy and once the company that makes interceptor found out they refused to cover the cost. This is why I havent purchased my HW meds from anywhere other then my vet so theres record I purchased as well as I ask copies etc


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Lincoln_16 said:


> Just make sure to ask and get something in writing if you can. My friends brothers dog got HW when on Interceptor year round and they were ordering from an accredited online pharmacy and once the company that makes interceptor found out they refused to cover the cost. This is why I havent purchased my HW meds from anywhere other then my vet so theres record I purchased as well as I ask copies etc


I plan to get my HW from my vet because they price match and it's just easier, but if you contact Costco be sure to get it in writing. I was just going to ask a verbal question.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

If your planning to just get the HW meds from the vet then theres no problem. The reason I suggested in writing if that was the route you were going was if its verbal you have no "proof" they said that to you and they could fall back on what they said. 

My vet doesnt price match. I pay $150 for Revolution and I can order it online for $100


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Awesome, now if we just had a Costco in my area, I'd be set.


Costco has a mail-order pharmacy. For the local Costco stores, you can use the pharmacy without being a member, though the prices are a bit lower for members. We joined when we learned that we could get Charlie's generic zonisamide for $55 per month instead of the $400+ per month it would have been elsewhere.


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

In Ontario they will take Vet prescription if they have same med for people.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Yesterday at costco, I saw that they now have a kirkland brand flea and tick medication... I am definitely never buying it for my dog after the fiasco that was the other generic brand of frontline.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Rainheart said:


> Yesterday at costco, I saw that they now have a kirkland brand flea and tick medication... I am definitely never buying it for my dog after the fiasco that was the other generic brand of frontline.


I agree--no generics made in India or wherever for us either. I saw a TV ad saying Wallyworld has it's own version of HW medications too--there is no way I'd do that--and I'd be curious to know if they have a guarantee like the major HW manufacturers have in case the dog comes down with HW disease. Somehow I doubt it.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

*Antibiotics*

My boy needed Keflex for a bacterial infection. Vet gave me the script and told me to go to either Walmart or Giant (food store.)
They were FREE! I went to Giant and the pharmacist gave me a list of all perscriptions that they dispensed for free. I was floored. I even asked "free for canines?" He said yes.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Dallas Gold said:


> I agree--no generics made in India or wherever for us either. I saw a TV ad saying Wallyworld has it's own version of HW medications too--there is no way I'd do that--and I'd be curious to know if they have a guarantee like the major HW manufacturers have in case the dog comes down with HW disease. Somehow I doubt it.


"Not at this time" is the current word on a guarantee from Wallyworld.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

IowaGold said:


> "Not at this time" is the current word on a guarantee from Wallyworld.


I hope veterinarians will warn their clients who mention this option! I'm assuming they require a prescription for the medication. HW disease is not something to mess with.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Last time I was at Costco I snapped this photo of the ingredients part of the label. I didn't check the price or where it was manufactured, since I'm sticking with what we are using now. 

The ingredients on the Kirkland brand are different from the old Frontline Plus.


----------



## winstonandmaizeesmommy (Feb 8, 2007)

What do you guys think about Trifexis or Comfortis (I can't recall if that one has HW meds in it also)? My dad gives his dogs revolution, but it's not a pill, its a topical (I wasn't aware they made both till I went to Costco and they said they only had pill form).
Are they safe? The topical flea stuff is a PITA to put on, but does the pill work as well on fleas as the topical?


----------

